# Replicating door and window casings in an older home.



## flyinblind (May 22, 2013)

Hi all. I've been routing for years in a primitive kind of way, but am trying to up my game a bit. I need to replace some door casing in a home that was built in the early 60's. The profile is fairly common but not in the size I need. The largest size bit in this profile I can find is 1 5/8" and my molding needs a 2 1/4" bit. Is this a size restriction inherent to routing? If so, can someone help me figure out a combination of cutters to replicate the profile?

Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi John and welcome to the forum. It may prove difficult to find that profile in the size you want. I have that same bit and it is the same as yours. There many bit manufacturers and there might be one that has a longer version, possibly made to match the profile you have. There are many online catalogs that can be checked although I checked the Amana and CMT ones I downloaded and theirs aren't any longer. You could come pretty close by using a handrail bit for the middle, a small bullnose for the flute and a beading bit that matches the points near the bearing. But that is 3 bits you need and 3 passes. 


Most likely, that profile was created with either a molder or a shaper, both of which can handle longer profiles than a router can. That profile may still be available in that size for one of those machines.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

John
This was made with a molder,you did not say how much of it you need and how important it was to you to have the it done. but there are places that will replica what you want but $$$$$$
This is just one that will do it
First Cut Custom Woodworks - Custom Molding Reproduction


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

John
Whiteside will make custom bits, seems like there were a couple of other companies that did too.

Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## flyinblind (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I've got some old termite damage to repair. I only need around 12 feet of molding so I don't want to go the custom molding route. And it would be nice to know that I could make more later if I needed to. I may try the 3 bit, 3 pass method first. I'm concerned that the reason no one makes router bits this long is due to instability or poor performance. But I'll keep the custom bit option in mind.

Thanks again!


----------



## OMC-TRIPLE-X (Nov 3, 2011)

As a teenager I watched my uncle "closely" replicate ancient molding using a tilt top router table and a variety of bits to match the various curves and angles. Theres a video on youtube showing this but I cant search for the link right now sorry.


----------



## OMC-TRIPLE-X (Nov 3, 2011)

OMC-TRIPLE-X said:


> As a teenager I watched my uncle "closely" replicate ancient molding using a tilt top router table and a variety of bits to match the various curves and angles. Theres a video on youtube showing this but I cant search for the link right now sorry.


Edit: Molding tricks with a tilting router lift - YouTube


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John (flyinblind); before you spend a lot of time and/or money on this, have you tried the building salvage guys? Most home demolition is now preceded by a pretty thorough interior stripping of salvageable materials.
Escalating landfill costs, and restrictions on dumping of hazardous waste (read Asbestos) has driven this trend. Where I am, we can't even get rid of old drywall unless it's tested and proven free of Asbestos.


----------

